# New loft, a few questions, also new member



## hairylayer (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi New here, just looking for some help input with my new loft.
Got my self a new loft for some free carpet fitting work and needs dismantled (should be finished today)


I'm planning on keeping the loft as is but it will be slightly smaller so planning on 2 6x6 sections a 4x6 stock section with a corridor at the front I do have a small loft at the moment so might keep that for stock and maybe make the sections a different size, don't want to keep too many birds tho, How many could I keep in a loft of this size ?
I'm planning on putting 2 avairys on the front either side of the doors so I can leave the birds section door open through the day so they can enter the aviary through the corridor , I thought I would add a hinged mesh doors behind the front sliding door that when swung open would devide the corridor in to three sections to keep the birds using the aivarys seprate, and to make a small section of the corridor to catch the birds in on race day.
I also though that if I made a full height removable aviary that I could put over the sliding doors and have the young bird section in the middle of the loft so I could use that bigger aviary to get the YBs out and also to start training them to enter the loft.

Because the birds aren't at my house I'm thinking of putting a Bob trap at ground level to each section so I can leave the doors open and allow them to enter the loft and trap to there own section when training/late arrivals etc, I take it they would do that ok? 
I know nothing about racing open door so any tips opinions would be a great help.
I'm planning on racing natural as I'm a beginner in case that makes a difference.
Also I'm going to be using a old school clock for a year or two then hopefully go to ets or a t3.


----------

